# Hula Groupware

## Eagad

While checking out http://www.hula-project.org/ I decided that this is something that the Linux community really needs in order to become a true platform for small business. Give the Linux Admins something to talk about to management and provide a system that can really provide the interaction people need and generate some new exciting ideas. It should be easy for someone to create an ebuild for this promising new product. I don't have much experience in that area, but I think it's what I'll be trying to do tonight!

Feature Highlights

It works. Novell has bootstrapped Hula by open sourcing the NetMail product (http://www.novell.com/products/netmail). 

It scales. Hula can scale up to 200,000 authenticated users on a single properly configured server, with 50,000 users simultaneously accessing the system. 

See screenshots and more info here.

----------

## trevor

I, for one, am going to be constantly checking my Gentoo ~x86 RSS feed for Hula.  I think it looks really cool so far, and I know the GNOME boys will only make it better.

----------

## seringen

unfortunately there's no released files, and there's no cvs access (there IS subversion, though) So maybe someone will hack together an ebuild for it

----------

## Eagad

I noticed that ion3 has an svn ebuild. Is this hackable into an svn build for Hula?

The ebuild is in:

/usr/portage/x11-wm/ion3-svn

----------

## trevor

 *seringen wrote:*   

> there's no cvs access (there IS subversion, though) 

 

So?

The major thing that I can see that is wrong with the version I got from the SVN tree is that you can't change the port number for recieving email.  This is a problem when trying to use Hula to get your POP mail from Google.

----------

## seringen

 *trevor wrote:*   

>  *seringen wrote:*   there's no cvs access (there IS subversion, though)  
> 
> So? 

 

Gentoo can automate cvs installs, but it can't with svn (to the best of my knowledge.  I.E. there'd need to be hosted snapshots or the usefulness of an ebuild would be seriously limited. *shrug* -- so don't hold your breath about it going into testing any time soon.

----------

## atom

 *seringen wrote:*   

> Gentoo can automate cvs installs, but it can't with svn (to the best of my knowledge.  I.E. there'd need to be hosted snapshots or the usefulness of an ebuild would be seriously limited. *shrug* -- so don't hold your breath about it going into testing any time soon.

 

portage could process svn just like cvs, but the code/scripting needs to be there.

----------

## mattmm

how do you actually get it from an SVN repository as opposed to CVS?

----------

## seringen

 *mattmm wrote:*   

> how do you actually get it from an SVN repository as opposed to CVS?

 

It's quite similar.  Someone could definitely do it, but considering it's not essential, someone would really have to want to do it.  In the meantime you can go to the hula website and follow their directions on grabbing it manually

----------

## mattmm

I just keep getting:

```

A connection attempt failed because the connected party did not properly respond after a period of time, or established connection failed because connected host has failed to respond.
```

when trying to connect via SVN.

----------

## ikke

It's perfectly possible to create svn based ebuilds. Look at the svn (or is it subversion?) eclass.

I dont think it'll be easy to write a hula ebuild though. Tried installing in a temp dir, failed becaus hulamanager was killed by PaX  :Laughing: 

The point is, once everything is installed, Hula still needs to install some files on your filesystem (check the installation docs), which won't be handled by Portage.

----------

## seringen

Well, i didn't know about the svn eclass, but even better, the hula website has ebuilds up for gentoo!

http://hula-project.org/Source_Code#Gentoo_Ebuilds

I'll try it out when i get a chance

----------

## arthurzap

This ebuild is working?

Here it installed ok, but I get an error while loading hulamanager:

```
 Could not load module /usr/lib/modweb/libmwtom.so, errno:2 No such file or directory 
```

Anyone using it?

----------

## seringen

 *arthurzap wrote:*   

> This ebuild is working?
> 
> Here it installed ok, but I get an error while loading hulamanager:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I haven't tried it yet, but the latest tar is 54 (as opposed to 48 which is the latest tar ebuild) try bumping it to that and installing. I haven't had the time to try it out yet, so I can't help you right now.

ps, as you can tell from the ebuild, the tars are located at http://www.kelley.ca/hulaTar/

----------

## seringen

 *arthurzap wrote:*   

> This ebuild is working?
> 
> Here it installed ok, but I get an error while loading hulamanager:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

http://hula-project.org/FAQ#When_running_hulamanager_I_get_an_error_saying_that_libmwtom.so_is_missing.__What_should_I_do.3F

 *Quote:*   

> You can safely ignore this warning.

 

----------

## arthurzap

Ok, here is complete output from hulamanager:

```

root@Zion arthur # hulamanager

Loading Hula agents for server Server Messaging Server.

  loading huladmc

  loading hulanmap

  loading hulasmtp

  loading hulawebadmin

  loading hulacalagent

  loading hulamailprox

  loading hulaforward

  loading hulapop3

  loading hulagkeeper

  loading hularulesrv

  loading hulaimap

  loading hulaantispam

  loading hulamodweb

agent execl: No such file or directory

agent execl: No such file or directory

agent execl: No such file or directory

agent execl: No such file or directory

agent execl: No such file or directory

agent execl: No such file or directory

IMAPD: Could not load public key

SMTPD: Could not load public key

NMAPD: System not shut down properly, verifying queue integrity.

NMAPD: Queue integrity check complete, now cleaning irrelevant entries.

NMAPD: Queue integrity check complete, starting Queue Monitor [0].

loading templates from /usr/lib/modweb

MODWEBD: Could not find or load template WebAccess

MODWEBD: Could not find or load template Webmail

Loaded module /usr/lib/modweb/libmwcal.so

Loaded module /usr/lib/modweb/libmwmail.so

Could not load module /usr/lib/modweb/libmwtom.so, errno:2 No such file or direc tory

Loaded module /usr/lib/modweb/libmwpref.so

MODWEBD: Could not load public key

MODWEBD: Preparing to unload; please be patient, this may take a minute.

MODWEBD: Session expiration monitor done.

WebAdmin: using internal certificate 

MODWEBD: Shutting down 0 client threads

MWMAIL: Monitor thread done.

MODWEBD: Shutdown complete

```

----------

## seringen

 *Quote:*   

> well I'm getting errors, too.  I think they are related to what you are getting.  It's probably a case of the right directories getting created and permissions getting set.  For the meantime, it /could/  be better just building it manually from source, but I haven't wasted enough time on itto figure out what the root problem is, since i'm getting a bunch of them.

 

I take back what I said, I'm getting bitten by some of my own problems.  you should definitely hit up the hula list server

----------

## Swoosh

anyone tried it out?

I gave it a try yesterday and its excellent, I would like to know what other people think of it.

----------

## MooktaKiNG

I am already running an email server etc etc and i was wondering if its possible to install hula (especially the webmail) on my existing server?

Has anyone attempted this?

----------

## ikshaar

Just built it on AMD64, flawless at first try  :Wink: 

Used version 170.

----------

## OneInchMen

Build your own ebuild from SVN (current rev: 253)

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2539637.html

In case you're interrested...

PS: It's possible to run it besides your current server. Just make sure you set the correct (free) ports in hulasetup (try --help)

http://www.hula-project.org/Installation_tutorial @ Running hulasetup:

 *Quote:*   

>     *  If you already have servers running for services that hula provides, you can change the port hula will use for them with hulamanager too. For example, if you already have an smtp server running on port 25, you can make the hula smtp server use port 26: 
> 
> $ hulasetup --smtp=26 

 

----------

